# Infection Knee S/p Knee Replacement



## Partha (Aug 13, 2009)

What is the correct way to ICD code for Infection knee S/p knee replacement?


----------



## jgf-CPC (Aug 13, 2009)

*post-surg infection knee replacement*

996.66 for the infection of joint prosthesis and then V43.65 to specify the knee


----------



## LTibbetts (Aug 14, 2009)

Is the infection on the skin or is it in the joint prothesis itself? If it's the skin and you don't have a culture to go by for the organism type, I would use:

99666
1369
v4365
E8781


----------



## ruthan (Aug 14, 2009)

I agree with those codes for that situation....

but what if the patient had a Total Knee, ended up with a Septic Knee and had the Prost. removed.  The patient is now presenting for Antibiotic Therapy at the Infusion Center.  I have been using the 711.06 for my diagosis


----------



## bethenyjohnston (Dec 30, 2009)

*aftercare to infection knee s/p knee replacement*

How would you code an aftercare following a knee replacement that got sepsis?


----------



## bethenyjohnston (Dec 30, 2009)

*aftercare to infection knee s/p knee replacement*

Ok I found code 996.6 but I am trying to code the aftercare.  Patient had a total knee replacement that became septic which resulted in another knee replacement with a new prosthesis.  Patient is now coming back to home health care.  Is there anyway to show a history of that?  Help please!  Thanks


----------



## Jacoder (Dec 30, 2009)

*Aftercare*

The aftercare code for knee replacement is V54.81 along with V43.65. You can probably find the code you need for the complications of the surgury or prosthesis, which ever it is, under the subterm: complications.


----------



## bethenyjohnston (Dec 30, 2009)

*Thank you*

Thanks for responding I appreciate your help.  We code Aftercare and found a code to show patient had complications with previous knee replacement.  Thanks again for your help


----------

